# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Zigaretten ebnen aggressiven Tumoren den Weg

## tomblr

Wieder einmal wurde der Zusammenhang zwischen Rauchern und aggresiven Tumoren untersucht.

Das Ergebnis ist eine signifikante Erhöhung bei normalgewichtigen Rauchern einen agressiven Tumor zu entwickeln.




> Der Unterschied war jedoch nur bei den aktuellen Rauchern signifikant und  auch nur dann, wenn der BMI unter 25 lag. Bei dünnen oder  normalgewichtigen Rauchern war die Rate an niedrig differenzierten  Tumoren sogar um über 80 Prozent erhöht, bei dicken Rauchern gab es  keine Unterschiede zu dicken Nichtrauchern.


http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...moren-weg.html

Tom

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo tom,

mit solchen Links verunsicherst du nur die raucher.
was soll dass?
wir wissen doch alle, dass rauchen nicht gesund ist . . . 

lass den krebskranken rauchern ihre "lebensquallität"

den artike des Linksl finde ich übrigens daneben.
das geld sollte lieber für eine sinnvollere studie ausgegeben werden.
z.b. prostatakrebs!

schön zu sehen, wie sich die nichtraucherlobby mit ihren kommentaren da rein hängt *gg*
hast du noch mehr davon?


gruss
hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

Hartmut, ich hätte da noch was: JAMA



Deine Entscheidung! Gegenüber einem Nichtraucher verliert du statistisch 7 Jahre Lebenszeit - gewinnst aber subjektive "Lebensqualität".

----------


## uwes2403

Gibt's hier eigentlich keinen Ironiesmily ? :-)

Grüße

Uwe (Raucher....)

----------


## tomblr

Studien die die Welt erschüttern?

Nachdem das Rauchen sich für Personen mit Übergewicht nicht dramatisch auswirken soll, wäre dann vielleicht zur Kompensation eine Schweinshaxen- oder Schokalden-, oder bei uns in der Pfalz Leberknödel-, Saumagen- oder Dampfnudelnkur empfehlenswert? 

Da kann ich ja mit meinem BMI von 26 auch mit dem Rauchen anfangen... damit die Tabakindustrie nicht so sehr leiden muss und ich an Lebensqualität gewinne!

Wie hat Winston Churchill das nur gemacht?

Grüße

Tom (Nichtraucher)

----------


## uwes2403

> Wie hat Winston Churchill das nur gemacht?
> Tom (Nichtraucher)


No sports !

Grüße

Uwe (Sportler....)

----------


## Hartmut S

Also darf ich rauchen!?

Da ich nach meiner RPE ca. 5 Kg zugenommen habe, dürfte ich keine 7 Jahre verlieren.
Klar, - jedes Jahr ist kostbar. 3 J. würde ich aber für eine "bessere" Lebensqualität opfern.

Gruss
Hartmut
**gg**

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo zusammen. Immer wir Raucher wie viele Mediziener sind Raucher/  Tabletten / Alkohol / abhängig. Die wir unser Leben anvertrauen wo gibt  es da ein Diagramm. Das wird schön unterm Tisch gehalten.
Weiss ich  ob mein Operateur einer davon ist ? ich hoffe nicht. Also lasst jedem  sein laster es reicht schon wenn wir in der Kneipe rausgehen müßen um zu  Rauchen.
Mfg
jogi

----------


## tomblr

So ist das mit den Lastern.... aber Mediziner sind halt auch nur Menschen....

Achja, hättet ihr davon http://www.t-online.de/lifestyle/ges...vorbeugen.html schon früher Kenntnis gehabt, hätte sich ein Lasterwechsel vielleicht gelohnt.

Ich muss mal schauen wie ich das meiner Frau beibringe.... streng präventiv und natürlich nur mit Präservat....

Tom

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo Tom. Ja super hätte ich das früher erfahren.
Mfg.
jogi

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Ich muss mal schauen wie ich das meiner Frau beibringe.... streng präventiv und natürlich nur mit Präservat....


Liebster Tom mein Rat.

Versuche es nicht im Vorfeld Deiner Frau beizubringen, kann nur schief gehen.
Einfach 2 Frauen mit nach Hause bringen und Deine Frau vor vollendete Tatsachen stellen, letztendlich geht es um Deine Gesundheit Tom, präventiv dem PCa entgegen zu v......
"doppelt gemobelt", hielt schon immer am besten, und am allerbesten waren immer noch der Dinge Drei.

Obwohl, bei mir hat es aber nichts genutzt....


Gruss Helmut

----------


## uwes2403

> Obwohl, bei mir hat es aber nichts genutzt....
> Gruss Helmut


So ist das nun mal mit Studienergebnissen.....der Einzelfall kann immer anders aussehen :-)

Uwe

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> So ist das nun mal mit Studienergebnissen.....der Einzelfall kann immer anders aussehen :-)


Wie wahr liebster Uwe,

ich, der Einzelfall, habe immer anders ausgesehen als die Studienergebnisse im Median.

"Jüngere" PCa-Kandidaten < 60 J., schlanke; BMI < 23, Zeugungsunfähige (Intertilität), Raucher, Trinker, "Allesf...., Testosteron-, Androgendefizite
(im unteren Referenzbereich jeweils), erhöhte Cholesterinwerte usw., sind diese Faktoren, nach jeweiliger Studienlage, mit einem hohen Risiko für ein "high grad" Tumor assoziiert.

Diese Risikofaktoren treffen bei mir zu wie die Faust auf`s Auge, und auch hier bin ich bis dato aussen vor geblieben, zum Glück.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## tomblr

Ach Helmut,

dann hat man die passende Schablone für dich einfach nur noch nicht finden wollen.

Wo gibts denn so was, der Mensch ein Individuum... schrecklich.

Nicht traurig sein, das wird noch!

So jetzt aber, ich verabschiede mich ins WE!

Allen wünsche ich sonnige und  erholsame Tage

Tom

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Mit 3 Frauen ins WE Tom oder Wie ?

Gruss Helmut

----------


## tomblr

Nee mit 2... das reicht vollkommen um am Montag sich wieder aufs Büro zu freuen!

Vor allem die 22 jährige stresst.

Tom

----------


## tomblr

Keine falschen Rückschlüsse.... meine Tochter studiert Gesundheitsökonomie und bastelt derzeit schon an ihrem Bachelor. Da gibt es halt immer mal wieder kontroverse Ansichten.

Schluss jetzt...

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Männer,

da hatte ich so viel Spaß mit unzähligen Frauen in meinem wahrlich abwechslungsreichen Leben und zusätzlich noch onaniert, obwohl es damals im jugendlichen Alter noch hieß, davon würde man blind und bekäme einen Buckel, und bin letztlich doch vom PCa erwischt worden.

Auch *diese* Darstellung, und ähnliche gibt es zuhauf, mag glauben wer will. Im Nachbardorf bestätigte ein Heilpraktiker auf Anfrage diesen Unsinn. 

*"Dem Süchtigen gehört die Scheinwelt"*
(Erhard Horst Bellermann)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> wie viele Mediziener sind Raucher/  Tabletten / Alkohol / abhängig.... wo gibt  es da ein Diagramm.


Raucher stinken. Alkoholsäufer zittern. 
Tabletten sind etwas tückischer.
Da braucht es kein Diagramm, sondern die Schlussrechnung.

Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

Die Studie kann nicht stimmen,
denn man könnte eher denken, dass der liebe Gott uns für die Sünden in der Vergangenheit bestraft.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
aus Spanien

----------


## Harald_1933

> denn man könnte eher denken, dass der liebe Gott uns für die Sünden in der Vergangenheit bestraft.


Moin moin Hartmut,

kann denn Liebe Sünde sein? Natürlich ist ein sexueller Akt nicht immer unbedingt mit dem Begriff Liebe vereinbar; aber letztlich ist es nicht frevelhaft, als Mann eine Frau oder auch nacheinander mehrere zu verführen. Die damaligen Frauen und auch ich hatten da nie Gewissenskonflikte.

*"Wir leben nie im Augenblick, sondern immer nur in der Erwartung"*
(Elmar Kupke)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> *"Wir leben nie im Augenblick, sondern immer nur in der Erwartung"*


Da leitet der eifrige Früherfinder des Tweets von sich selbst auf ein "wir" ab,
dem ich mich nach Möglichkeit verweigere. Ich ziehe es vor, im Augenblick zu leben.

Nicht ohne Grund signiere ich meist mit

_Carpe diem!_ *
Konrad

* Aus der Schlusszeile von Horaz' Ode an Leukonoë, Carmen I-11



> _Dum loquimur, fugerit invida
> aetas: carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero.
> _
> Noch während wir hier reden, ist uns bereits die missgünstige Zeit entflohen:
> Nimm den Tag, und vertraue möglichst wenig auf den folgenden!

----------


## Harald_1933

*Das Herz, der Blog und ich
*



> Vor dem Klinikum Barnim, 60 Kilometer nördlich von Berlin gelegen, am Haupteingang, nötigen Raucher noch vor der Tür jeden, der hinein will, einen von Nikotingeruch geschwängerten Luftkorridor zu durchqueren.


Bitte - *hier* - weiterlesen 

*"Um etwas zu sagen, ist immer Zeit vorhanden, aber nicht, um zu schweigen"*
(Vilma Espin)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ohne Worte:




*

----------


## FlorianM

Ich habe vor der Biopsie eine Schachtel am Tag geraucht. 
Danach keine einzige mehr.
Quasi als Trophäe liegt bei mir im Küchenschrank eine Schachtel mit einer einzelnen Zigarette drin :-)

Jetzt habe ich ein komisches Gefühl, wenn ich Menschen rauchen sehe.
Ich denke mir manchmal "Vermutlich passiert dir nichts. Aber wenn, wirst du es dir nie verzeihen. Weil du nichts davon hattest."
Manchmal wundere ich mich auch über diese unglaubliche Macht, die das Nikotin im Hirn hat. 
Wie es das Denken so verändern kann, dass man sich aktiv belügt.

Grüße
Florian

----------


## Muggelino

Ich habe 30 Jahre lang geraucht, ohne einen einzigen Versuch aufzuhören.
Dann brauchte ich ein neues Auto und rechnete aus, dass ich die Raten nur zahlen kann, wenn ich mit dem Rauchen aufhöre.
Dabei hat mir das Buch "Endlich Nichtraucher" von Allan Carr geholfen.
Es hat mir gezeigt, dass der Kopf regelrecht umprogrammiert werden muss, wenn man auf Dauer Erfolg haben will.
Von "eine Zigarette ist was Gutes" zu "Zigaretten sind ekliges Gift".
Seit dem 13.1. 2001 habe ich keine Zigarette mehr angerührt. Und nachdem die ersten 2-3 Wochen überstanden waren, auch nie wieder das Bedürfnis danach gehabt.
Ohne das Buch hätte ich das nicht geschafft. Das Auto fahre ich übrigens heute noch...
Kontakt zu Rauchern meide ich, wo es geht. Die stinken!

Detlef

----------


## Michi1

Genau so habe ich es auch geschafft aufzuhören. Es ist zwar schon ca.35 Jahre her da habe ich versucht aufzuhören und als zwei Wochen vorbei waren bin ich zum Autokauf gegangen und hab mir ein Angebot vom Verkäufer machen lassen mit den Betrag den ich im Monat verraucht habe. Es kam heraus das ich auf Leasingbasis einen Audi 100 bekommen habe. Dieser wurde dann immer alle 3 Jahre getauscht bis ich ihn dann komplett Ablösen konnte.

----------


## Hartmut S

_Zitate von Detlev:_



> Dabei hat mir das Buch "Endlich Nichtraucher" von Allan Carr geholfen.


das habe ich auch gelesen. er verteufelt das rauchen nicht.
mir hatte das buch damals nicht geholfen.




> Kontakt zu Rauchern meide ich, wo es geht. Die stinken!


alter, lieber freund,
nun mach dich nicht schon wieder unbeliebt.
ich habe noch nie gestunken. bin viel mit nichtrauchern zusammen.

heute ist es auch leicht, einen arzt in seiner praxis davon zu überzeugen, dass man nichtraucher ist.
dafür gibt es in unserer zeit viele mittelchen, die es vertuschen können.

nicht einmal eine röntgenaufnahme kann bestätigen, dass du raucher bist.
das müsstest du den röntgologen schon vorher sagen, damit er dir seine "diagnose" bestätigen kann.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

> ich habe noch nie gestunken. bin viel mit nichtrauchern zusammen.


Ja, das dachte ich von mir auch. Als Raucher hat man sich so dran gewöhnt... Manche mögen den Gestank ja auch.
Erst als ich als Nichtraucher versuchte, eine Raucherin zu küssen, wusste ich, was ich vorher meinen nichtrauchenden Freundinnen zugemutet hatte.
Aus der Beziehung wurde nichts..., was aber nicht nur am Rauchen lag.
Der Geruchssinn wird schärfer nach dem Entzug!

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber detley,

du glaubst gar nicht, wie die nichtraucher stinken,
nämlich nach schweiss!
leider haben die die nasen nicht mehr dafür, weil sie nur noch enzian, oder eau de cologne (4711  :L&auml;cheln: )  riechen

gruss
hartmut

----------


## FlorianM

Hallo Hartmut,

das man als Raucher sagt, dass man nicht nach Rauch stinkt, ist mir sogar als ehemaliger Raucher neu. 
:-P

Viele Grüße
Florian

----------


## flüstermann

muss, möchte nun meinen Senf auch dazugeben:
- nach meinem Motorradunfall 1997 trug ich zwei Jahre lang ein Kanüle und ich war so süchtig, das ich 7 Tage nach dem Unfall (5 Tage davon bewußtlos) in der HNO Klinik mich ans Gangfenster schlich und ein Zigarette durch die Kanüle inhalierte!
- erst nach 4 Jahren war ich auch vom Kopf her bereit es zu lassen (wobei jeder Versuch mich fast ins Krankenhaus zurück brachte, aber die Sucht war manchmal doch stärker denn die Vernunft)
- mit 60 Stück pro Tag war ich Kettenraucher, und das 10 jahre lang

Heute muss ich sagen, es erschreckt mich im nachhinein, wie ein intelligenter Mensch sich so von seiner Sucht leiten läßt, und Hartmut, dazu stehe ich: Raucher sind allesamt Kranke - Suchtkranke! Und noch was, haste was ist es mit Sicherheit besser du bist Nichtraucher, denn Raucher.

Natürlich kann man nicht pauschalieren, bei einem beschleunigt es turbomäßig, beim Anderen fast nicht feststellbar, aber Statistik bleibt Statistik: Nichtraucher sterben gesünder, sterben aber auch (eben nur fraglich wie).

Zudem, obwohl bei mir halbseitig die Nerven der Flimmerhäarchen im HNO-Bereich durchtrennt sind: ein Raucher(in) braucht mich nur zu kreuzen und ich weiß das er Raucher ist, ein Raucher riecht sich nie selbst als Raucher (und da hilft auch keine Tonne Parfüm).

Ja, ich gebe es zu, ich war auch Süchtig, nur entgiftete mein Körper meinen Geist und nicht mein Geist meinen Körper, was mich heute zu einem unverständlichen Nichtraucher macht.

Und noch etwas zum Nachdenken: wenn euch (Raucher) ein Anderer (ganz gleich womit, wodurch) belästigen würde (gutes Beispiel: grillen auf dem Balkon), würdet ihr das nicht untersagen wollen?

Dann denkt auch mal an die Menschen, welche schon Luftgeschädigt sind (wie ich: COPD und das ohne Rauchen, bzw. durch das Rauchen) und denen ihr ungefragt die Gesundheit schädigts.
Kann man ganz gut mit den Krawall machenden Motorradfahrern vergleichen: die fragen auch nicht ob sie andere dadurch evtl. belästigen, schädigen etc.

Tut mir leid, aber für Raucher habe ich kein Verständnis (und auch nicht für Krawallmacher, mein Motorrad ist mir serienmäßig sogar zu laut, obwohl alle sagen die BMW hat nen guten Klang).

Und das ist meine Meinung zu der ich stehe (ich tolereriere Andersdenkende, Andershandelnte und Andersfühlende nur insoweit, wie sie keinen Anderen dadurch mehr als unvermeidbar belästigen oder schädigen!). Nun kann man mich -virtuell- steinigen, werd es überleben.

lg
Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> virtuell- steinigen


Moin Harald,

wie geht das denn vonstatten?

Gruß Harald

----------


## flüstermann

Gottseidank!
Du weißt es nicht!

Spaß beiseite, gerade im Internet wird eben auch mal etwas unflätig reagiert, glaube hier gab es auch mal zwei Kampfhähne, welche sich aber letztlich doch noch aussprachen und wieder vertrugen.

Sollte es zu einem Bashing gegen mich kommen, hoffe ich, genug Fell zu haben, um es abprallen zu lassen.

In diesem Sinne

Grüß Gott 
zurück an
Harald
von Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Heute muss ich sagen, es erschreckt mich im nachhinein, wie ein intelligenter Mensch sich so von seiner Sucht leiten läßt, und Hartmut, dazu stehe ich: Raucher sind allesamt Kranke - Suchtkranke! Und noch was, haste was ist es mit Sicherheit besser du bist Nichtraucher, denn Raucher.


die sätze sind nicht schlecht.
der rest ist schei...., was du da schreibst.

na ja, in deiner situation kannst du gar nicht anders.
insofern, alles gut, was du schreibst.
ich würde es in deiner lage genauso sehen.

ich bin aber nicht in deiner lage, und stinke auch nicht!

was für ein blödsinn . . .
natürlich war es immer so, dass ein nichtraucher einen raucher richt.
wo lebst du denn?
die zeiten sind schon lange vorbei.
selbst die zigarren stinken nicht mehr so wie früher.

du solltest mal wieder rauchen, und riechen . . .
dann weisst du, was ich meine!




> Sollte es zu einem Bashing gegen mich kommen, hoffe ich, genug Fell zu haben, um es abprallen zu lassen.


nein! - für mich bleibst du trotz deiner blöden auffassung der - "Liebe(r) Flüstermann"

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Zu so viel Stumpfsinn fällt mir noch was aus meiner Hamburger Jungspundzeit ein, nämlich:

Mariechen sagt zu Mariechen, lass ma riechen, Mariechen. Ja sagt Mariechen zu Mariechen, ich lass Dich ma riechen Mariechen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ein Pfälzer mit Hamburger Humor.
Danke, lieber Harald!

Vielleicht besser, als ein Laplander mit schweizer Humor  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Die Schweizer sind ja überwiegend humorlos, ausgenommen -* dieser* -

----------


## flüstermann

@ Hartmut

habe ich fast so erwartet, deine Antwort.
Nur als Lungengeschädigter riecht es für mich nicht, es stinkt und bringt mich in Luftnot, das ist fact und nicht ein blöde Auffassung, diese gebe ich dir gerne zurück.

Und es entspricht der Raucher gusto: wems nicht paßt soll gehen!

Nur die Luft atmen wir alle gleich ein und wenn du sie mir verpestet, das ich gesundheitliche Probleme bekomme, dann ist mein Resümee Suchtkranker gerechtfertigt, Dabei bleibe ich - ganz gleich, ob das deiner Meinung nach eine blöde Auffassung ist. Es zeigt mir wie egoistisch einen diese Sucht macht, das man das Schädigen anderer als Genuss den man riechen muss hinstellt.

So, hier ist Schluss für mich, klinke mich aus, bevor es noch persönlicher wird.

lg
Harald

----------


## rolando

@Hartmut S




> nicht einmal eine röntgenaufnahme kann bestätigen, dass du raucher bist.
> das müsstest du den röntgologen schon vorher sagen, damit er dir seine "diagnose" bestätigen kann.


Eine Röntgenaufnahme zeigt vielleicht nichts, aber schau Dir mal dies hier an: https://youtu.be/hMpu6LrFh6M

Und dann noch eine kleine Geschichte zur alltäglichen Realität - heute morgen mal wieder so passiert:

Bin gerade im Urlaub und habe in meinem Hotel die Wahl entweder drinnen oder draußen zu frühstücken. Es ist ein wunderschöner Morgen und ich setze mich zusammen mit meiner Frau ins Freie. Kaum haben wir unser Frühstück begonnen, platziert sich ein Raucherpärchen neben uns, das zuvor bereits im Innenbereich des Hotels gefrühstückt hat. Beide gönnen sich noch ein Tässchen Kaffee, zünden sich eine Zigarette an und blasen munter Ihren wohlriechenden Qualm über die Nachbartische. Das war's dann für uns mit dem wunderschönen Morgen. Hier zu intervenieren habe ich wegen Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit schon lange aufgegeben. 

Man bekommt Antworten wie: "Sie können ja drinnen essen" oder "Hier zu rauchen ist mein gutes Recht" oder "Das Hotel ist schuld, wenn es keine gesonderte Rauchezone beim Essen ausweist".

Ich möchte keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen und stehe auf um einen anderen Platz zu suchen oder beeile mich mit meinem Frühstück um dem Wohlgeruch zu entkommen. Ich lebe nach dem Motto meiner Signatur, aber in Ordnung ist das jedenfalls nicht, was viele Raucher sich so rausnehmen. Übrigens Raucher stinken durchaus auch nach Schweiß,  zusammen mit dem Nikotin-Tabak Duft nicht gerade besser als als die Mischung Schweiß/4711.


Roland

----------


## Heribert

> nicht einmal eine röntgenaufnahme kann bestätigen, dass du raucher bist.
> das müsstest du den röntgologen schon vorher sagen, damit er dir seine "diagnose" bestätigen kann.
> 
> gruss
> hartmut


Zur Beurteilung eiiner Röntgnaufnahme der Lunge fehlt mir die Berechtigung. Deshalb kann ich als ehemaliger Raucher nur das wiedergeben, was ich bei einigen Kursen in der gerichtsmedizinischen Patholoogie der Julius-Maximilians-Universität Würzburg mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe. Bei starken Rauchern lassen sind die Unterschiede bis hin zur äußeren Beschaffenheit des Lungengewebes mit bloßem Auge erkennen.

Auf der *folgenden Seite*, wird erklärt, weshalb das so ist.

Seit 22 Jahren bin ich Nichtraucher und verstehe es bis heute nicht, wie ich vorher meiner Familie diese Luftverpestung antuen konnte. 

Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

noch bin ich nichtraucher.
es ist für mich nicht einfach. ich habe schlaflose nächte und bin oft gereizt.
nach fast 50 jahren rauchen bleibe ich aber auf der seite der raucher.
daher mein "streitgespräch".
ich bin zwar selten tolerant, wenn es aber um nichtraucher geht, so passe ich mich natürlich an.




> Zitat Roland: Bin gerade im Urlaub und habe in meinem Hotel die Wahl entweder drinnen oder draußen zu frühstücken. Es ist ein wunderschöner Morgen und ich setze mich zusammen mit meiner Frau ins Freie. Kaum haben wir unser Frühstück begonnen, platziert sich ein Raucherpärchen neben uns, das zuvor bereits im Innenbereich des Hotels gefrühstückt hat. Beide gönnen sich noch ein Tässchen Kaffee, zünden sich eine Zigarette an und blasen munter Ihren wohlriechenden Qualm über die Nachbartische. Das war's dann für uns mit dem wunderschönen Morgen. Hier zu intervenieren habe ich wegen Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit schon lange aufgegeben.


so ein problem hatte ich zwar noch nicht, würde aber auch durchaus sagen, dass ich im freien rauchen darf.
den rauchern wurde ja jede möglichkeit genommen seine zigarette im innenraum zu genießen. 

nun ja, - ich möchte nun aber nicht weiter polarisieren, und bleibe lieber bei meinem humor.
ich liebte sogar als raucher meine rauchfreien zonen. :L&auml;cheln: 
schlafzimmer, auto und wintergarten.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin ca. 35 Jahre Nichtraucher und war trotzdem in meiner AHB in der "Raucherecke" der Klinik zu finden. Nur dort findet man Unterhaltung. Oder hat schon einmal einer eine Gruppe Nichtraucher zusammensitzen gesehen. Ich nicht.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Militante Nichtraucher*

Meine Frau und ich sind militante Nichtraucher, gerade weil wir Beide mal Raucher waren. Meine Frau hat für mich als damals schon Nichtraucher vor über 40 Jahren das Rauchen aufgegeben. Unser Freundeskreis ist informiert, dass bei uns im gesamten Haus nicht geraucht wird. Das wird nun auch schon jahrelang akzeptiert und niemand stört sich daran, wenn es den einen oder anderen Intensivraucher ins Freie treibt, egal ob Sommer oder Winter. Und unsere samtenen Übergardinen haben nie mehr den Rauchgestank in sich aufnehmen müssen. Es gibt also auch ein glückliches Leben ohne Rauchen. Wenn meine Frau nicht inzwischen eingeräumt hätte, das mir der tägliche Rotwein gut bekommt und auch das PCa ihn toleriert, indem das PSA nicht besorgniserregend ansteigt, würde ich auf diesen Genuss auf Wunsch meiner Frau aus Rücksicht oder mehr aus Liebe wohl auch verzichten können. Insgeheim hoffe ich natürlich, dass dieser Wunsch nie geäußert wird.

Gruß von Harald aus der Vorderpfalz, wo auch ein kräftiger Dornfelder geerntet wird.

----------


## rolando

@Hartmut,

Deine Antwort zeigt, dass Du nichts verstanden hast. Es geht nicht darum, ob Du das Recht  hast im Freien zu rauchen, sondern ob Du andere damit belästigst. Aber was soll man auch erwarten von jemand der seinem Raucherleben nachtrauert und offensichtlich nicht aus Überzeugung aufgehört hat. Anders kann ich Deine Äußerungen, dass es genügend Mittelchen gibt um einen Arzt bzgl. Tabakkonsum zu täuschen, nicht interpretieren.

  Hab ich im worldwide web gefunden  :-)

Wer austeilt, muss auch einstecken können lieber Hartmut :-)

Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

> Aber was soll man auch erwarten von jemand der seinem Raucherleben nachtrauert und offensichtlich nicht aus Überzeugung aufgehört hat


Lieber Roland,

es stimmt. Aus Überzeugung habe ich nicht aufgehört.
Der Ursprungsort war Spanien, wo es meine heißgeliebte Zigarettenmarke Prince Danmark nicht mehr gab.
Die Spanischen mochte ich nicht.
Da ich es aber über Wochen geschafft hatte, auch ohne Zigarette zu leben, quäle ich mich nun mit dem Entzug herum.
Ich hatte immer gedacht, nie würde ich es mir antun. Nun will ich es aber trotzig wissen, ob ich auch ohne Glimmstängel auskomme.
Die Gefahr eines Herzinfarktes ist nun gegeben, weil ich mich aufgrund des Nikotinentzuges oft aufrege.




> Deine Antwort zeigt, dass Du nichts verstanden hast. Es geht nicht darum, ob Du das Recht hast im Freien zu rauchen, sondern ob Du andere damit belästigst.


Ich hatte aber auch geschrieben:
_ich bin zwar selten tolerant, wenn es aber um nichtraucher geht, so passe ich mich natürlich an.
_
Ich weiss nicht wirklich, was ich dir gesagt hätte, wenn du mich im freien auf das Rauchen angesprochen hättest. Wie gesagt, so ein Problem hatte ich noch nicht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mir draußen im Freien jemand das Rauchen verbieten wird.

Wir haben einige Nichtraucherfreunde.
Trotz Klimaanlage und Abzugslüfter im Haus, rauchen wir nicht, wenn uns Nichtraucher besuchen.
Danke für die hässlichen Bilder!  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ob das wohl Nichtraucher sind?
http://transinformation.net/die-hoch...in-shural-hun/

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## rolando

Hallo Michi1,





> Ich bin ca. 35 Jahre Nichtraucher und war trotzdem in meiner AHB in der "Raucherecke" der Klinik zu finden. Nur dort findet man Unterhaltung. Oder hat schon einmal einer eine Gruppe Nichtraucher zusammensitzen gesehen. Ich nicht.


bevor hier ein Mythos über die eine herausragende Befähigung der Raucher zur Unterhaltung entsteht, möchte ich nur anmerken, dass sich Raucher nur deshalb in Gruppen treffen, weil die Raucherzone der einzige Ort ist, an dem Sie offiziell rauchen können. Insofern sieht man natürlich häufiger Raucher als Gruppe zusammenstehen.
Die zusammensitzenden Nichtraucher hast Du vielleicht nicht bemerkt, weil Du Dich während Deiner REHA ständig bei den Rauchern aufgehalten hast. Ich habe bei meiner AHB immer lustige und lockere Runden erlebt - auch ohne dass dabei geraucht wurde.

Raucherwitz: 
Arzt zum Raucher: "Es tut mir sehr leid, aber wir müssen Ihnen das Bein abnehmen." - "Gott sei Dank, ich dachte schon sie wollten mir das Rauchen verbieten."😂😠

----------


## Hartmut S

> Arzt zum Raucher: "Es tut mir sehr leid, aber wir müssen Ihnen das Bein abnehmen." - "Gott sei Dank, ich dachte schon sie wollten mir das Rauchen verbieten."😂😠


Schön, dass wir den Humor bei der Diskussion nicht verloren haben.

Freunde hier aus dem Forum wissen, dass ich nicht nur Seemann-, sondern auch Busfahrer im Reisedienst bin. Auch heute noch Nebenberuflich.
Leider kann ich es nur bestätigen, dass die Nichtraucher bei Pausen sich überwiegend langweilen. :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## rolando

> Leider kann ich es nur bestätigen, dass die Nichtraucher bei Pausen sich überwiegend langweilen.


Ist doch logisch, die brauchen die Raucherpause nicht. Die wollen ans Ziel kommen und nicht unnötige Zeit vergeuden.

Roland

----------


## Michi1

Roland, Da ich bisher schon 6x auf Reha war habe ich das erst nach ein paar Mal bemerkt. Man kann schon ganz einsam sein wenn man nicht ein paar findet mit denen man auch die Freizeit, besonders die Wochenende, verbringen kann. Früher bin ich viel Wandern gegangen auch wenn ich alleine war aber das funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr. Und möchte noch einmal betonen, geselliger sind Raucher.

----------


## rolando

Lieber  Michi1,

unter Rauchern wie auch Nichtrauchern gibt es solche und andere Menschen. Sei's drum, ich möchte Dir Deinen Glauben nicht nehmen, wenngleich es sich dabei um eine unangebrachte Pauschalisierung  handelt.

Roland

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin der Meinung das eine Plauderecke dazu da ist seine Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Ob sie angebracht ist oder nicht. Und das sind nur meine Erfahrungen. 
Da auf REHA ein täglicher Tausch von Patienten ist soll man sich dann an die Tür stellen und jeden Ansprechen ob er Lust hat. Es ist halt so die einfachste Methode Anschluss zu finden. Jeder Raucher weiß schon am ersten Tag wo sich die Raucherecke befindet.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Michael,

man kann doch, wenn man nicht mehr so gut zu Fuß ist, sich in der meist vorhandenen Bibliothek ein Buch auswählen und sich in eine ruhige Ecke zurückziehen. So mancher hat schon beim Aufsuchen der Bibliothek Kontakt zu anderen Buchlesern bekommen. Ausliegende Tageszeitungen könnten ebenfalls zu Diskussionen über aktuelle Geschehnisse auf dieser Welt führen. An Gesprächspartnern sollte es eigentlich nie mangeln. Ohne eigenes Bemühen funktioniert das natürlich nicht.

Fröhliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Michi1

Warst du schon einmal in einer Krebsklinik ? Da gibt es sehr viele die sich zurückziehen. Ich will nicht sagen das ich für Raucher bin aber in diesen Bereichen geht es halt viel lockerer zu. Ich bin halt so das ich auch Abends gerne weggehe und auch da sind viele dabei. Während eben andere sich zurückziehen Lesen oder Fernseh anschauen.

----------


## rolando

@Michi1,

es gibt in den REHA-Kliniken viele Möglichkeiten der Kontaktaufnahme - Leseraum, Spielezimmer, Cafeteria, Fernsehraum, Garten, ..., Du musst nirgends an den Eingang stehen um Anschluss zu finden.

REHA-WITZ:
Ein Mann fährt zur Kur und fragt seine Frau wieviel Taschengeld er wohl mitnehmen muss. Die Frau sagt: "Nimm mal 1000 Euro mit! Nach 14 Tagen kommt ein Brief: "Bitte schicke mir noch einmal 1000 Euro, es ist hier alles sauteuer!" Die Ehefrau schickt es ihm! Nach der Kur des Mannes fährt seine Frau. Sie nimmt 1000 Euro Taschengeld mit! Nach 3 Wochen kommt sie heim,und legt 978 Euro auf den Tisch! Der Mann sagt ganz verblüfft: "Wie das bringst du alles wieder mit, wie hast du das denn gemacht? Sie sagt: "Als ich ankam war ich beim Frisör und dann habe ich mir eine Tasse Kaffee bestehlt. Ja und dann kam so ein dummer Typ wie du!"

Bevor Du in dieser Art und Weise Kontakt aufnehmen musst, bist Du mit dem Gang in die Raucherecke auf jedenfalls billiger dran.☺

Gruß
Roland

----------


## anitahu

Zum Thema rauchen: Ich war über zwanzig Jahre Raucherin und habe vor zwei Jahren damit aufgehört. Seitdem geht es mir wirklich spürbar besser! Es ist wirklich der Wahnsinn, wie sehr sich der Lebensstil auf das Wohlbefinden auswirkt. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, das Rauchen wenigstens mal zeitweise zu pausieren, um in den Genuss der vielen Vorzüge zu kommen. Nicht zuletzt geht man, in dem man die Finger vom Glimmstängel lässt, vielen teuflisch gefährlichen Krankheiten aus dem Weg!!

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Anita,

es ist erfreulich, dass Du Deinen Mann hilfst, mit seiner Krebserkrankung über die Runden zu kommen. Aber warum wirbst Du nun auch noch für einen Wechsel der Krankenkasse. Das ist doch ein durchsichtiges Manöver. Bitte, informiere uns doch eher, auf welchem Wege Du Deinem Mann hilfst und wie es ihm aktuell geht. Ich bitte um Verzeihung, wenn ich mit meinem Verdacht daneben liege.

P.S.: Gratulation!! 4 Beiträge innerhalb 10 Minuten. Das ist rekordverdächtig!!

----------


## anitahu

> Moin Anita,
> 
> es ist erfreulich, dass Du Deinen Mann hilfst, mit seiner Krebserkrankung über die Runden zu kommen. Aber warum wirbst Du nun auch noch für einen Wechsel der Krankenkasse. Das ist doch ein durchsichtiges Manöver. Bitte, informiere uns doch eher, auf welchem Wege Du Deinem Mann hilfst und wie es ihm aktuell geht. Ich bitte um Verzeihung, wenn ich mit meinem Verdacht daneben liege.
> 
> P.S.: Gratulation!! 4 Beiträge innerhalb 10 Minuten. Das ist rekordverdächtig!!


Hallo Harald,

auf den Gesundheitszustand meines Mannes bin ich bereits in einem anderen Thread eingegangen, denke das gehört hier nicht hin ...
Auf den Beitrag verweise ich in der Signatur, da ich diesen als freie Redakteurin mitgestalten durfte. Entschuldige, werde das rausnehmen ...

LG
Anita

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Anita,

danke, dass Du Stellung bezogen hast. Sicher meinst Du das Profil und nicht die Signatur. Im Profil ist nur vermerkt: "Mein Mann leidet an Prostatakrebs und ich unterstütze ihn soweit es geht!"

In der Signatur beim Profil erscheint dann allerdings die Werbung zum Wechsel in eine andere Krankenkasse. Das solltest Du dannn allerdings dort löschen, bevor Dir möglicherweise Dein Forumsaccount entzogen wird.

Bitte, lass uns auch wissen, in welchem anderen Thread Du über Deinen Mann berichtet hast.




> Auf den Beitrag verweise ich in der Signatur, da ich diesen als freie  Redakteurin mitgestalten durfte. Entschuldige, werde das rausnehmen ...


Anita, gerade eine freie Redakteurin sollte wissen, dass man in ein Forum keine Werbung einbringt, noch dazu, wenn sie ungefragt und dort eingestellt wurde, wo es um andere Themen geht/ging.

Gruß Harald

----------

